# Destin Fly Fishing



## NLester

Hello, Just found the forum. Looks like a wealth of info. First off I'm an experienced fresh water fly fisherman from Tennessee. Tail-waters, Rivers, Streams, Lakes, Ponds for Bass, Trout, Musky, Pan fish, and even some Gar & Carp. The closest thing I've done to salt fly fishing is fishing for tailing carp in grass flats her in Tennessee. I vacation in Destin every October with the family and am looking for info about areas conducive for the wading angler in that area. We stay at the Jetty East Condominium. Are there any flats or shallow water areas in that area that are accessible without a boat? If so where should I look. Not looking for somebodies honey hole just trying to figure out where to start researching. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance. -Nate


----------



## Fisherdad1

There area actually not a lot of flats that are easily accessed by foot in Destin. Too much waterfront construction in those areas. An area near the coast guard station might be a good area to try. I have not waded it in a very, very long time, but I have fished it from a boat and it holds a lot of trout and redfish. That is on the west side of the Destin bridge. You can wade from the bridge to the station, but that is a short bank without as much grass. There is a lot more area to wade on the far side of the station, but getting over there may be tricky - the coast guard does not let you wander onto their property to fish. You may have to drive over the bridge toward Fort Walton, past the coast guard station and look for a walkover through the dunes. If you drive about two miles past the bridge, the dunes on the north bank disappear and you can see the bay, but unfortunately at the point the grass beds a have pretty much disappeared as well and you would have a long walk back to the east along the water to get to them. Sorry I can not be of more help.


----------



## wtbfishin

Your post made me think of a post from another site I follow NGTO and one someone asked about the Destin area a fellow fisherman made this post, it should help some, he spent some time on it.

Where are you in Tn I love fishing up that way, I'm still in need of a large Brown and not even consider a Musky yet .


Several have asked about getting into saltwater fly *fishing* in the panhandle recently. Here's some info that might be helpful, based on *fishing* there many times.

By the way, if you're in a TU chapter or other group that might like a presentation on getting started in saltwater fly *fishing*, I'll be glad to try and find a time to share my "Intro to Saltwater Fly *Fishing*" program program with you. It's fun!

Anyway, here are the basics to get y'all going. Just be sure to let us know how you do!

*Where and when:*

The Florida Panhandle (and in fact many other areas around the Gulf Coast) offer some incredible opportunities for getting started in saltwater fly *fishing*. In the Panhandle, for instance, it's hard to find areas that do not offer great fly *fishing* potential. Right around *Destin* and Fort Walton Beach and Pensacola, for example, you should find plenty to keep you busy in the surf and in the bay. 

Exactly where you go will depend on wind as much as anything. Early in the season the wind can be a factor (sometimes a BIG factor) though during the summer it can sometimes be just about as calm as a late afternoon farm pond.

Focusing specifically on the Fort Walton/Destin area, you'll probably find fish all along the beach (especially early, before beach traffic picks up), and there are good wadable flats on either end of the Mid Bay Bridge. Again, early is often better, as the wind can kick up during the day.

In any case, best results almost always come on a moving tide. Find a moving tide early or late, and you've probably got it made!

Now some specifics:

*Surf:*

In the surf: You may find ladyfish, bluefish, jacks, reds, trout and more. Look for baitfish jumping or areas of "nervous" water. Sometimes these nervous water patches can be quite large. The schools of big fish chasing bait can make the water look like it's boiling -- something that must be seen to be believed. You’ll sometimes see several such boiling patches moving along the shore at one time. It’ll get your heart rate up for sure! Cast in the general vicinity, and you should do fine. Remember that the boiling is probably the panicked baitfish; the predators are around the outside of the boils, so there's no need to cast into the maelstrom.

Fshing off the beach can be good most anywhere in the area. There is public access at a number of state parks, though some (like Henderson Beach near *Destin*) are often crowded. For more solitude and reduced risk of encounters with swimmers, try the less-used beach-access parks a bit farther from the heavily used tourist areas. There are a number of possibilities, even during the height of tourism season. Check the Florida State Parks guide to park locales to find easy access.

If you're staying on the beach somewhere, don't overlook the waters right outside your room. I've some of my most memorable Panhandle outings literally right in front of the Sandestin Hilton.

Although *fishing* will be best on a moving tide, you might want to make your first excursion at low tide. That will make it easier to get a feel for what the bottom contours are like.

_DO WATCH FOR RIP CURRENTS, _especially if the surf has been at all rough. They'll sneak up on you, especially if you're seeing cycles of several small waves followed by a couple of big ones. The rips occur when waves push water onto the beach, and the water rushes out through openings in the first sand bar. Even a single big wave can push a LOT of water beachward, creating a sudden rip that can take you by surprise if you're *fishing* near one of the outlets through the bar. I experienced this one single time several years ago, but one time was one too many. It was momentarily terrifying, as it snuck up on me completely...and I was being watchful. It didn't put me off *fishing* the beach, but it made me more careful.

Two other things to be aware of when *fishing* the beach are (1) other beachgoers and (2) sharks. Remember that non-flyfishers, not knowing any better, will frequently walk up within your backcast zone to watch. I make it a habit to look over my shoulder to be sure no one has wandered into the blind spot, especially as beach traffic picks up.

As for sharks, odds are you’ll see 'em. You'll see more later in the year. Fish like ladyfish frequently bleed when hooked, and that (combined the commotion of battling the fish) will draw sharks. Use common sense, and be careful.

*Flats:*

In the Panhandle area, there are good wadable flats on the bay side just about everywhere you look. These can be a great place this time of year, and you can have a blast on them if you locate a bunch of trout in the deeper holes. Which flat you pick is mostly a function of the wind direction (which can significantly impact casting!) and of what sort of access you can find.

Here's one particular spot to consider: There is public access on the northwest end of the Mid Bay Bridge (*Destin*), though you'll need to purchase a parking pass at the Jackson Guard office in Niceville (reasonable) or you may get ticketed. The bottom here is generally hard sand, though you will find some softer spots, and it’s characterized by gentle ridges that tend to run at a slight angle to shore. Early or late in the day, this is a great area to work with a topwater fly such as a gurgler. Try to be there at first light (yes, it’s worth getting up early!) when the water is glassy calm, and work your fly over the troughs. It’s not unusual to tangle with some large trout in this area early or late in the day, and of course jacks and others are always a possibility too.

As the morning wears on and the wind picks up, go with a chartreuse/white or red/white Clousser. Use chain or lead eyes to let you fish various depths, and remember that the fish will be in the deeper water as the sun gets higher in the sky. If you locate a trough or hole, work it thoroughly. You might even be lucky enough to tangle with one of the saltwater catfish – if you hook one of any size, you’re in for a real tug of war. Just watch those spines, which really do inflict a painful wound.

You’ll find reds on many of these flats, too…

Unfortunately for *fishing* access, development in some areas has tended to restrict access, but you may be able to get permission if you do some asking at local businesses. Be polite when you ask, and you may be fortunate. It's also helpful to ask in advance (the day before, perhaps). If the answer is "no," a polite "thank you anyway...I appreciate it!" can sometimes turn that no into a yes!

On the south end of the Midbay Bridge, if you can get access to it, check out the huge flat on the southeast end of the bridge. It is a very popular *fishing* spot, particularly on that moving tide early or late in the day. Again, look for and fish the deeper spots. Note that there is some very soft bottom in some areas of this flat, so take your time wading until you get to know the underwater terrain. Be especially careful as you move east toward the "creek" that comes in, as the bottom there can be very tricky with many holes that a buddy of mine calls "knee busters."

Again, which part of these flats you target will depend on wind as much as anything -- but as you'll see when you look at local maps, it's possible to find somewhere that gets you out of the wind (or at least puts the wind over the correct shoulder!) in most cases.

) in the Panhandle area.


----------



## wtbfishin

It was so long it had to have 2 pages so, hope it follows from the 1st page, I believe it does.

*Flies:*

Whenever I go to this area, I find that I always spend a long time tying up lots of different flies…and then I end up using just two or three different patterns.

The mainstay fly, all year long, has got to be a chartreuse and white clousser. I'll also carry some red/white and black/purple or all black versions (try these if the water is cloudy or the day is overcast or you're *fishing* near dark). In any case, I’ll tie them in sizes 4 through 1/0 (size 1 or 1/0 is my favorite), with either chain or lead eyes to let me fish various depths. 

If you tie your own, consider adding a bit extra in the way of flash. The water can be gin clear, and a little extra flash will help draw the fish's attention. One other thought: Don’t tie your Cloussers too “thick” – flies tied a little on the sparse side seem to work better here, in my experience.

Another mainstay, especially if you see active fish or if you’re *fishing* very early or late, is a topwater fly like the gurgler. Gurgler-style flies, with foam backs folded over palmered hackle and with or without tails, are easy to tie and bring tremendous strikes. I tie ‘em all-white with grizzly hackle and some flash in the tail. And they make dandy bass and striper flies when you get home!

I’ll usually take a few red/yellow or red/white Seaducers, too, in case I run across reds or end up *fishing* a very shallow area.

Regardless of your fly choice, make sure your hooks are sharp! Don’t assume that “new” hooks are sharp enough – give them the fingernail test to be sure. Invest in a little diamond hook hone, and fine-tune the point until it will grab your fingernail with just the tiniest amount of pressure. If you tie your own, spend the extra dollars and buy good hooks.

*Gear:*

The short version is “Don’t make it more complicated than it needs to be!”

When I go to this part of Florida, I’ll take two rods, a 9-foot 8 wt. and a 9-foot 9 wt. I tend to fish with the 8 wt. unless the wind gets up; in that case, the 9 wt. is worth having (but a bit more work to cast all day!). Make sure it's a saltwater friendly rod, with saltwater proof hardware; that typically means an anodized all-aluminum or a composite reel seat, for instance. The salt will eat up freshwater gear if you let it.

I use a WF floating line most of the time. But sometimes, especially if *fishing* in the Gulf and not planning to use floating flies, I'll favor an intermediate or sinking tip. Mostly, however, I opt for simple and use the WF-F. If you can, use a line that’s made for saltwater *fishing* in warm climates…lines that are not "tropic" lines tend to get soft in the heat, which adversely impacts casting.

Leaderwise, I use a simple leader consisting of about 5 or 6 feet of 40 to 50 lb. mono and another 4-5 or so feet of 20 to 25 lb. mono. Fluro is seldom required here, as these fish are not generally leader-shy. If you’re targeting ladyfish or blues, both of which tend to serrate leaders, you’ll probably want to add a foot or so of 50-lb mono at the end as a bite tippet. I join the leader sections with a double surgeon’s loop. Check it after every few fish to make sure it’s not been shredded too much. When *fishing*, you’ll frequently need to replace the bite tippet, and you’ll occasionally have to replace the small-diameter forward portion of the leader. Carry a couple of small spools of suitable material for that purpose.

I attach flies with a loop knot so the fly has an unrestricted range of movement. Such knots are easy to tie even in the 50-lb bite tippet material.

*You'll need a bigger net...*

If you've not fished salt before, don't forget that you'll probably need a net to land many of the fish you catch (make sure it’s big enough – don’t ask me why I offer this specific advice!). I use an inexpensive aluminum frame net with a short handle; its lanyard is looped to my belt (I use a nylon luggage strap for a saltwater wading belt, and it works great). Make sure the lanyard or rope connecting you to the net is a good one that won't wear out quickly; you may want to replace the stock elastic cord with something more substantial. Suitable nets are most easily found at Kmarts and Walmarts or at local *fishing* shops. I think I spent about $10 for mine.

You’ll also need heavy-duty hemostats to unhook the fish you catch. Your trout ones won't be stout enough. I like the kind with built-in cutters. I tie these to a lanyard or similar restraint so I don't drop them and never see them again. Or at least I always intend to...!

Finally, tie your fly box to your belt, lest a wave float it out of your pocket and off into the great watery beyond. This is important. Don't ask me how I know!

Oh yes -- don't forget sun protection. SPF 50 or 60 is okay and totally manly. Get a hat that covers the tops of your ears, and wear good eye protection to protect eyes from sun or from wayward casts (on the coast, gusts of wind can come from out of nowhere).

*Notes on wading:*

When wading in the surf, always be aware of the depth and prevailing current. Rip currents (as noted earlier) are not uncommon in this part of Florida, and you should be sure you understand how to recognize and deal with them.

Watch for sudden changes in water depth too.

On the flats and in the surf, you'll need to be aware of the presence of stingrays. You’ll undoubtedly see stingrays, and they’re beautiful to watch. You just don’t want to step on one. To reduce the risk, do the “stingray shuffle” and shuffle your feet as you wade.

In the surf, and sometimes on the flats too, you're going to see sharks sooner or later. Sometimes it seems that they may actually come toward you to see what's going on. It's a spooky experience. Be careful, and if your intuition hints that a shark is not acting in a benign way, get out of the water till the shark moves along. Related topic if you plan to keep a few for dinner: If you're wading, *do NOT carry fish with you on a stringer!!!!!*

As for attire, in the warmer months I wade wet and wear long (not short) quick-dry nylon pants tucked into long socks worn under flats boots. I avoid shorts since you’ll possibly encounter various stinging jellyfish this time of year; long pants keeps wave action from putting the stinging jellies where they don’t need to be. I've seen a fellow get bad jellyfish stings when wave action pushed jelly fish into shorts legs and into regions where jelly fish really shouldn't go.

Concerning footware: Flats boots are the key, and I suggest wearing them with gravel guards to keep some (but never all) of the sand out. Make sure your flats boots are big enough, since too-tight boots (especially across the width of your foot) will surely make your feet hurt as you wade. I have found that some flats boots are too narrow, so try them on first.

I’d seriously suggest against wading barefoot, especially following the hurricanes of recent years. Though the sand may look clean, there is still a lot of debris remaining that could injure bare feet.

In cooler weather, earlier or later in the year, I use breathable chest waders, again with the flats boots. Just watch the wave height if you're in the surf.

If you find you need last-minute gear, there’s a Bass Pro at the southeast end of the Mid Bay bridge in *Destin* (I like their house brand neoprene flats boots), and a number of *fishing* shops (some with worthwhile fly departments


----------



## lsucole

wtbfishin --- Thanks for all of the info! I am sure that a lot of us besides NLester learned a lot. Great Advise !!


----------



## NLester

Thanks for the info! Just what I was looking for. I do have a 14' Native Slayer fishing kayak that I could bring if that might open up some access but I'm a little afraid of being "That guy from Tennessee in a kayak that had to get rescued when he got washed out into the shipping lanes trying to fish......" I'm also not opposed to driving a bit if it's worthwhile. Say an hour or so. Anyways, Thanks. This should keep me busy planning until October. If anyone else has some tips keep them coming.

And wtbfishin....... I'm in Mid TN & there are plenty of monster brownies here. Tn is blessed with numerous tail water rivers that have reliable cold water flows year round thanks to TVA. Musky are not as common in TN as farther north but they are here and they do spawn somewhat in early spring. You'll definitely spend more time fishing than catching going after TN Musky on the fly. Lately there's been a craze for going after tailing Carp on the fly in summer. Closest thing to a bone fish in Tennessee.


----------



## wtbfishin

And wtbfishin....... I'm in Mid TN & there are plenty of monster brownies here. Tn is blessed with numerous tail water rivers that have reliable cold water flows year round thanks to TVA. Musky are not as common in TN as farther north but they are here and they do spawn somewhat in early spring. You'll definitely spend more time fishing than catching going after TN Musky on the fly. Lately there's been a craze for going after tailing Carp on the fly in summer. Closest thing to a bone fish in Tennessee.[/QUOTE]

I've fished the Hiwassee, and the Soho tailwater, I spend most of the summer just S of Chattanooga in Mentone so it's still a good drive to find trout water, I have a passion for chasing those fish that I cannot seem to satisfy, if you know what I mean :yes:. 

Have fun and don't forget your report, bring the yak you'll be glad you did.:thumbsup:


----------



## NLester

OK. So I've been doing some research and it seems that in addition to the areas already mentioned there's alot of accessible fly fishing to be had in the area around Santa Rosa Island and the Gulf Island National Seashore about 45 minutes west of Destin. Any info on this area? How do the tides affect the fishing on these flats? Should I try to hit low tide, high tide, coming in, or going out? Thanks again!


----------



## samjohnsonus

Thanks for the info, great advice.


----------

